

Why We’re Not Hiring Creative Technologists  - wallflower
http://blog.wk.com/2011/10/21/why-we-are-not-hiring-creative-technologists/

======
lien
i totally agree with you. what the hell is a technologist anyway? it's a word
where people think it sounds so cool but no one knows what it really means :)

